# Vender shows



## James29673 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been searching for some vender shows an have been unsuccessful. Does anyone know a destination or company that has these shows. I feel that I am just not searching the right keywords.


----------



## nwnative (May 16, 2010)

Depends what you are looking for. Garment decoration - ISS, signs and large graphics - SGIA, Promotional products - PPAI or ASI. 

Good luck. I really enjoy the trade shows. There is always a lot to learn and great ideas to bring home.


----------

